# Murray Vs Djokovic



## Odvan (Jul 6, 2013)

So, will Murray do it?

Unlike previous Murray games any sight of the door being left ajar and Djokovic will pounce and Murray will lose.... or will the 'home' crowd be that extra man for him again? One thing, if Murray does take the first set, he may take the second but Djokovic won't go away or lose his head.

i think and hope that we're in for an epic final but I'm torn between watching the tennis or the potential for carnage in the exploding tyre show at the Nuremberg Ring.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2013)

In all honesty I can't work out how Murray has got so far with such a weak second serve... Speaks volumes for the rest of his game I suppose... Wishing Murray well but believe Djokovic is at or very near to the top of his game...


----------



## CMAC (Jul 6, 2013)

Odvan said:



			So, will Murray do it?

.
		
Click to expand...

yes, 3 sets to 1 :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2013)

Murray to lose in straight sets.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2013)

I think Andy could do it but will have to be on top of his game and Djok a tad tired from the semi.

Would love to see Andy win - although playing an away golf match so will miss it!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 6, 2013)

Only one winner. Djokovic is too big, too powerful and too fast for Murray.
He is also too good. Fair enough he started with the weaker draw but just look how Murrays side panned out.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jul 6, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Murray to lose in straight sets.
		
Click to expand...

No way....Murray to win 5 setter....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 6, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Only one winner. Djokovic is too big, too powerful and too fast for Murray.
He is also too good. Fair enough he started with the weaker draw but just look how Murrays side panned out.
		
Click to expand...

Did Murray not beat him both at the Olympics and at the final of the US Open last year?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 6, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Did Murray not beat him both at the Olympics and at the final of the US Open last year?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed he did. Not sure what that means though as Jerzy Janowicz beat Murray in Paris but no one gave him a hope in hell, yet he gave Murray a wee scare. 
US Open Djokovic looked jaded and Murray took advantage of that, IMO the only hope Mozza has is for that semi to have taken it's toll on Djokovic.


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think it's going to be one hell of a match. Both players have been pushed but only in one match and both have pretty much breezed through the rest of their matches. 
3-2 to Djokovic with a 8-6 win in the final set.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 6, 2013)

I think Murray is much better player than he gets credit for and.shouldn't be underestimated for tomorrow's match.

Djokovic is a great player too but I don't believe theres that much between them. I think its all about who holds there nerve and 
concentration. 

I'm a gambling man but I'm keeping my powder dry on this game and looking forward to watching the match.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Fingers crossed for Murray, good luck Andy , :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm backing the Joc****z*  EhHem!  Scott.  It's the patriotic thing to do.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 6, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I think Murray is much better player than he gets credit for and.shouldn't be underestimated for tomorrow's match.

Djokovic is a great player too but I don't believe theres that much between them. I think its all about who holds there nerve and 
concentration. 

I'm a gambling man but I'm keeping my powder dry on this game and looking forward to watching the match.
		
Click to expand...

Good post,
nice to see Murray getting the credit he deserves.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 6, 2013)

15/8 on bet fair exchange for 2 tie breaks in the match seems a reasonable price. Like Stuart says though, powder dry on this one. Anything could happen.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2013)

They are both good players, but the rankings don't lie. World number one will beat number two. It's the way it is.

The Serb is the better player.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 6, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			They are both good players, but the rankings don't lie. World number one will beat number two. It's the way it is.

The Serb is the better player.
		
Click to expand...

How did Ernie win the Open


----------



## wull (Jul 6, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I think Murray is much better player than he gets credit for and.shouldn't be underestimated for tomorrow's match.

Djokovic is a great player too but I don't believe theres that much between them. I think its all about who holds there nerve and 
concentration. 

I'm a gambling man but I'm keeping my powder dry on this game and looking forward to watching the match.
		
Click to expand...

This is spot on.

Murray is a much better player than previous years......I'm hoping he can do it and I'd like for it to be a close competitive match.


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			In all honesty *I can't work out how Murray has got so far with such a weak second serve*... Speaks volumes for the rest of his game I suppose... Wishing Murray well but believe Djokovic is at or very near to the top of his game...
		
Click to expand...

It's because he has such a formidable first serve & is probably the best service returner in the game.
He's also as fit as hell, but he does have a poor second serve ................ definitely his achilles heel.
Murray to win in four sets.

*Slime*.


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 7, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			How did Ernie win the Open 

Click to expand...

With a long putter.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jul 7, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I think Murray is much better player than he gets credit for and.shouldn't be underestimated for tomorrow's match.

Djokovic is a great player too but I don't believe theres that much between them. I think its all about who holds there nerve and 
concentration. 

I'm a gambling man but I'm keeping my powder dry on this game and looking forward to watching the match.
		
Click to expand...

Good post.....I've gone for a 4 setter either way at 6/4....just for a bit of interest.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2013)

Never a good idea for a Scot to be favourite to win anything.
We are much better underdogs.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 7, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Murray to lose in straight sets.
		
Click to expand...



I likely :clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't think this game will be over in straight sets, this is going all the way.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Jul 7, 2013)

5 sets is on the cards and although I hope Murray does it I think the big Serb will have to much for him


----------



## CMAC (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray has won a Grandslam title before
Murray has beaten Djokovic 7 times before

based on these facts and having the support of the crowd I am confident Murray will.............lose





seriously though I'll be rooting for him, if he can stop 'giving up' when things go against him he can do it. I hope its a close and exciting game no matter what


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2013)

Spookily it's 77 years since Perry won, Virginia Wade won in '77 and today's the 7/7.....

An omen perhaps...


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jul 7, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Spookily it's 77 years since Perry won, Virginia Wade won in '77 and today's the 7/7.....

An omen perhaps...
		
Click to expand...

There's grasping at straws and then there is really grasping at straws. :rofl:
Don't know who will win or who is the better player, but i hope the Brit does it. :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2013)

Be a really tough game for Murray and I feel he has to play the game of his life to win, no giveaway sets which he seems to do sometimes against the top players.
Didn't expect Bartoli to walk all over Lisicki yesterday so there is hope if Djockovic isn't 100% on his game.


----------



## Piece (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray has the game to win but has a tendency to go off the boil for a set. Can't afford that with this guy. I think in four sets to ND, all tight. Hope I'm as wrong as I was with The Lions yesterday!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 7, 2013)

Bye the end of the day Murray will be back to being Scottish 

Defeat in straight sets for Murray.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2013)

Back to British for the Scots guy!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2013)

Djokovic is there for the taking...


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Djokovic is there for the taking...
		
Click to expand...

[cough] He just broke Murray, your the kiss of death


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Bye the end of the day Murray will be back to being Scottish 

Defeat in straight sets for Murray.
		
Click to expand...

LIke most of your posts..........rubbish.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I think Murray is much better player than he gets credit for and.shouldn't be underestimated for tomorrow's match.

Djokovic is a great player too but I don't believe theres that much between them. I think its all about who holds there nerve and 
concentration. 

I'm a gambling man but I'm keeping my powder dry on this game and looking forward to watching the match.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, if Murray was any other nationality we'd all be saying Djokovic was in for a tough game but since he's British we write him off. Murray is every bit as good a player as Djokovic.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Agreed, if Murray was any other nationality we'd all be saying Djokovic was in for a tough game but since he's British we write him off. Murray is every bit as good a player as Djokovic.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post. :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2013)

Absolutely riveting stuff so far.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I think Murray is much better player than he gets credit for and.shouldn't be underestimated for tomorrow's match.

Djokovic is a great player too but I don't believe theres that much between them. I think its all about who holds there nerve and 
concentration. 

I'm a gambling man but I'm keeping my powder dry on this game and looking forward to watching the match.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if people don't credit Murray for being a great player, as he is.  He is by far the best British player in the modern era.  It's just that he had the misfortune to peak at the same time as arguably 2, and potentially 3 including Djokovic, of the all time greats  have peaked. And at their level a lot of it is in the mind.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

Well all the pundits could get this wrong as were heading for a straight sets win for Murray.

Can Novak pull this back, I don't think so :smirk:


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not sure if people don't credit Murray for being a great player, as he is.  He is by far the best British player in the modern era.  It's just that he had the misfortune to peak at the same time as arguably 2, and potentially 3 including Djokovic, of the all time greats  have peaked. And at their level a lot of it is in the mind.
		
Click to expand...

It's a British trait to talk down our sports stars even if the are genuinely world class. And Murray is. 

Skill wise and physically he is every bit as good as Djokovic. The reason Novak currently has 6 slams to Murrays one is mental. Andy used to get very upset when it didn't go his way and it lost him matches he could have won.

But now..... Novak is the one who rattled and Andy looks cool as a cucumber. Lendl has done an awesome job with him.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 7, 2013)

Come on Djokovic!  Do England proud!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2013)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Come on Djokovic!  Do England proud!
		
Click to expand...

Not a good weekend for English sport... Those from over the bridge [and their cohort] won the day yesterday ... Now it looks like the fella from north of the border is gonna win at tennis :thup:...

Good results for 'The Brits' but not necessarily for the English ....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2013)

C'mon Murray .....be the first Scottish player to win in shorts.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm prepared to eat a whole lot of humble pie here, but I'm calling this one for Djokovic. I think Murray has gone...


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm prepared to eat a whole lot of humble pie here, but I'm calling this one for Djokovic. I think Murray has gone...
		
Click to expand...

20 minutes ago Djokovic had gone.

Momentum ebbs and flows. It would have to stay with Novak for the best part of 2 hours for him to turn this around. And that very rarely happens.....

EDIT....And there you go


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm prepared to eat a whole lot of humble pie here, but I'm calling this one for Djokovic. I think Murray has gone...
		
Click to expand...

Get the humble pie ready, Murray breaks him back AGAIN :thup:

Great stuff this and I'm no tennis fan but I'm glued to it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			Get the humble pie ready, Murray breaks him back AGAIN :thup:

Great stuff this and I'm no tennis fan but I'm glued to it.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm, I want custard with it please.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Mmmmm, I want custard with it please.

Click to expand...

Now serving for the match, 3 straight sets, come on you beauty


----------



## Dodger (Jul 7, 2013)

Get eating pieface!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking good . 3 match points


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 7, 2013)

oops Deuce.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 7, 2013)

Amazing how many people are Murray supporters nowadays. Last year he cried after losing and he was roundly despised.


Fickle people.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 7, 2013)

Tense now.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

The Sasanachs must be crying in there Sunday dinner watching this.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Amazing how many people are Murray supporters nowadays. Last year he cried after losing and he was roundly despised.


Fickle people.
		
Click to expand...

Not by me but you are absolutely right. Tons of posters on here were adamant he'd never win a major.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 7, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			The Sasanachs must be crying in there Sunday dinner watching this.
		
Click to expand...

I' m greeting in my haggis. I had Djokovic 3-1...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 7, 2013)

Good Man


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 7, 2013)

Greatest sporting achievement I.have seen.Brilliant .


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

GET IT RIGHT UP YE !!!!!!


Scotland the brave


----------



## thecraw (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray is Scottish NEVER forget that! 

He is not a derogatory Jock that you English love to tar us as. We are proud of Andy. He is one of the greats he is up there with Federer, Nadal and Djokovic! 

He is US Open champion, Olympic champion and Wimbledon champion. 

Live with it.


Whoop whoop.


Scottish and proud.


Goodbye.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

:whoo:

Superb, absolutely superb


----------



## Dodger (Jul 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Murray is Scottish NEVER forget that! 

He is not a derogatory Jock that you English love to tar us as. We are proud of Andy. He is one of the greats he is up there with Federer, Nadal and Djokovic! 

He is US Open champion, Olympic champion and Wimbledon champion. 

Live with it.


Whoop whoop.


Scottish and proud.


Goodbye.
		
Click to expand...

Where is the like button??


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Bye the end of the day Murray will be back to being Scottish 

Defeat in straight sets for Murray.
		
Click to expand...



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :clap:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Amazing how many people are Murray supporters nowadays. Last year he cried after losing and he was roundly despised.


Fickle people.
		
Click to expand...

Only by those who wanted him to lose


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone predict a win in 3 sets? Not me. I had it down for 5


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Murray is Scottish NEVER forget that! 

He is not a derogatory Jock that you English love to tar us as. We are proud of Andy. He is one of the greats he is up there with Federer, Nadal and Djokovic! 

He is US Open champion, Olympic champion and Wimbledon champion. 

Live with it.


Whoop whoop.


Scottish and proud.


Goodbye.
		
Click to expand...

You tell them Crawford.:thup:


----------



## Piece (Jul 7, 2013)

Piece said:



			Murray has the game to win but has a tendency to go off the boil for a set. Can't afford that with this guy. I think in four sets to ND, all tight. Hope I'm as wrong as I was with The Lions yesterday! 

Click to expand...

Brilliantly glad to be wrong!! Well played Andy! :whoo: :thup: :clap:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Agreed, if Murray was any other nationality we'd all be saying Djokovic was in for a tough game but since he's British we write him off. Murray is every bit as good a player as Djokovic.
		
Click to expand...

I rest my case. And now the holder of two of the four Grand Slams


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray has proved without doubt he is as good as Djokovic, Nadal and almost every other player who has ever played the game.

Apart from Federer in his prime...but noone will ever be that good


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Murray is Scottish NEVER forget that! 

He is not a derogatory Jock that you English love to tar us as. We are proud of Andy. He is one of the greats he is up there with Federer, Nadal and Djokovic! 

He is US Open champion, Olympic champion and Wimbledon champion. 

Live with it.


Whoop whoop.


Scottish and proud.


Goodbye.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly sure not everyone in Scotland supports Murray in the same way not everyone in England hates him. 

Still you obviously felt the need to post this so hope you feel better now


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 7, 2013)

Probably the best Tennis - and match - I've seen - even some 5 set comebacks! Certainly the best result!

Djok had some odd tactics at times. Haven't seen him serve and volley anywhere near that often before. Drop shots worked for a while, but the last 3 went Murray's way.

Djok gracious in defeat. Barring injury, I think Murray will win US too - though my predictions have been pretty dire recently!

Now a Brit to win The Open?


----------



## Dodger (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Probably the best Tennis - and match - I've seen - even some 5 set comebacks! Certainly the best result!

Djok had some odd tactics at times. Haven't seen him serve and volley anywhere near that often before. Drop shots worked for a while, but the last 3 went Murray's way.

Djok gracious in defeat. Barring injury, I think Murray will win US too - though my predictions have been pretty dire recently!

Now a Brit to win The Open? 

Click to expand...

I'd settle for a European.:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2013)

A Scottish champion in colour AND wearing shorts.

WOOOOO HOOOOOO.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

Dodger said:



			I'd settle for a European.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, would love to see a Scotsman win it, but would be made up if Sergio did the biz, especially after the way the Cranks tried to label him a racist.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2013)

Neddy said:



			Murray has proved without doubt he is as good as Djokovic, Nadal and almost every other player who has ever played the game.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly getting a little carried away as he has 2 grand slams to his name.  Many more players have more.  I'm not trying to do him down in any way, but saying he's as good as almost every other player is a bit silly at this stage.  Maybe in 5 years and a few more grand slams more, but not now.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 7, 2013)

Not a tennis fan but that was awesome!!

I was shaking at the end and had a tear in my eye!

The last time a Scot in shorts made me cry was when I found out that Jimmy Crankie was a woman!:whoo:


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Possibly getting a little carried away as he has 2 grand slams to his name.  Many more players have more.  I'm not trying to do him down in any way, but saying he's as good as almost every other player is a bit silly at this stage.  Maybe in 5 years and a few more grand slams more, but not now.
		
Click to expand...

Check his stats, he may not have a huge list of slams to his name, but he is one of the most consistent players in the modern era.
I can understand how bitter the English are though.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

On the 7th day of the 7th month after 77 years. 

Lucky 7 :thup:


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			On the 7th day of the 7th month after 77 years. 

Lucky 7 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Meant to be Robin.

Wife told me about the '7' connection, but i was too scared to tempt fate by predicting a win. Great day for tennis and a great day for BRITISH sport.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			Meant to be Robin.

Wife told me about the '7' connection, but i was too scared to tempt fate by predicting a win. Great day for tennis and a great day for BRITISH sport.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to give the wife a cheeky grin and wink at 7pm, see if it rubs off on me :mmm:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			Check his stats, he may not have a huge list of slams to his name, but he is one of the most consistent players in the modern era.
		
Click to expand...

A bit of backtracking there... A few posts back he was the second greatest player of all time...

Well done to Andy... Top result...

Does he get a vote for devolution?
Surprised to see Salmond there otherwise...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			Check his stats, he may not have a huge list of slams to his name, but he is one of the most consistent players in the modern era.
I can understand how bitter the English are though.
		
Click to expand...

Please do not accuse me of casual racism.  Yes I am English but I am proud of Murray as a Brit.  If you are Scottish you can be extra proud of him, and if you are from Dunblane then you can be even more proud of him.  

Trying to start a English V Scottish argument just because I pointed out that he possibly is not up there with the greatest players *yet* is not clever.  I did not say that because he is Scottish and I am English, I have visited Scotland many times through work and never had anything less than a warm welcome.  I am more than sure that there are an equal number of English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish tossers, and I tend to judge people an their views rather than where they happened to be born. I like Scotland a lot and think English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish arguing amongst themselves is pathetic.  I was more looking at a factual basis on the number of grand slams won. 

Yes there are some sad English who try and make themselves superior by having a go at Scotland and believe you me, I despise them as much as you do.  But if you check any of the over 1000 posts you will see I am not one of them:angry:


----------



## Ethan (Jul 7, 2013)

Neddy said:



			Murray has proved without doubt he is as good as Djokovic, Nadal and almost every other player who has ever played the game.

Apart from Federer in his prime...but noone will ever be that good
		
Click to expand...


Slight hyperbole there. Nadal has 12 Grand Slams. Djokovic has 6.

Murray played exceptionally well today and deserves his win 100%. He may go on to beat Djokovic or Nadal's haul, but he isn't there yet.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2013)

Mind blowing, tense, amazing. Christ what a game.


----------



## Mr A (Jul 7, 2013)

Why do Murray topics always invoke this total nonsense. Can't people just enjoy a fantastic sporting moment and a great win. 

Yes he's Scottish, but British people have always back British sportsmen and women. I don't know anyone who doesn't like him, or who isn't proud of his win.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Mind blowing, tense, amazing. Christ what a game.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, hard to believe it was 'only' a three setter...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2013)

Managed to avoid the score at golf and just watched it "live" on Sky+. Not even going to read the threads above as obviously some tripe about whether he's Scottish or British or whatever. GIVE IT UP FOR HEAVENS SAKE AND REVEL IN THE VICTORY.

Jeez folks...get a life.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2013)

Mr A said:



			Yes he's Scottish, but British people have always back British sportsmen and women. I don't know anyone who doesn't like him, or who isn't proud of his win.
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Please do not accuse me of casual racism.  Yes I am English but I am proud of Murray as a Brit.  If you are Scottish you can be extra proud of him, and if you are from Dunblane then you can be even more proud of him.  

Trying to start a English V Scottish argument just because I pointed out that he possibly is not up there with the greatest players *yet* is not clever.  I did not say that because he is Scottish and I am English, I have visited Scotland many times through work and never had anything less than a warm welcome.  I am more than sure that there are an equal number of English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish tossers, and I tend to judge people an their views rather than where they happened to be born. I like Scotland a lot and think English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish arguing amongst themselves is pathetic.  I was more looking at a factual basis on the number of grand slams won. 

Yes there are some sad English who try and make themselves superior by having a go at Scotland and believe you me, I despise them as much as you do.  But if you check any of the over 1000 posts you will see I am not one of them:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, you've lost me.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 7, 2013)

I posted on the forum some while ago that I havnt cried at any film, tv program or sporting event ever. I'm English and proud!

I very nearly shed a happy tear this afternoon!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Murray is Scottish NEVER forget that! 

He is not a derogatory Jock that you English love to tar us as. We are proud of Andy. He is one of the greats he is up there with Federer, Nadal and Djokovic! 

He is US Open champion, Olympic champion and Wimbledon champion. 

Live with it.


Whoop whoop.


Scottish and proud.


Goodbye.
		
Click to expand...

What are you doing on here.  Clear off like you said you were (Oh! and take your tar with you)


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I posted on the forum some while ago that I havnt cried at any film, tv program or sporting event ever. I'm English and proud!

I very nearly shed a happy tear this afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

Very nearly?
I had to go and get another beer from the fridge straight after he won. You know, stiff upper lip and all that


----------



## Slicer30 (Jul 7, 2013)

Was flicking between the tennis and the golf for the first hour, then forgot all about the golf.

Riveting stuff and Andy has done himself proud.  As someone who watched him look for excuses last year while he was still playing I was delighted to see how his mental attitude has come on alot.  When he was fiddling with his shoe and struggling to serve into the sun I feared he might lose the head.  Fair play to him he showed real bottle and was like a demon in the last few games.  The last Game was inspirational stuff.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Slight hyperbole there. Nadal has 12 Grand Slams. Djokovic has 6.

Murray played exceptionally well today and deserves his win 100%. He may go on to beat Djokovic or Nadal's haul, but he isn't there yet.
		
Click to expand...

Djokovic hit his prime a couple of years ago, a little before Murray. Yes Djokovic has 6 slams, but over the course of the last year Andy has won 3 of their 4 big tournament matches (Olympic, US, Aussie & today).  I fully expect that gap to close.

Again, whilst Nadal does have 12 slams, 8 of them have been played on the clay. But on every other surface he has been overtaken by Murray & Djokovic. Murray probably won't win 12 slams bur as an all rounder he is IMO now at least on a par with Nadal despite the pure numbers saying Nadal is 6 times better!

Stats do not tell the entire story


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2013)

Neddy said:



			Djokovic hit his prime a couple of years ago, a little before Murray. Yes Djokovic has 6 slams, but over the course of the last year Andy has won 3 of their 4 big tournament matches (Olympic, US, Aussie & today).  I fully expect that gap to close.

Again, whilst Nadal does have 12 slams, 8 of them have been played on the clay. But on every other surface he has been overtaken by Murray & Djokovic. Murray probably won't win 12 slams bur as an all rounder he is IMO now at least on a par with Nadal despite the pure numbers saying Nadal is 6 times better!

Stats do not tell the entire story
		
Click to expand...

Think you are doing Rafa an injustice... He's only a little older than Andy/Novak yet he has won all of the 'majors' at least once [Wimbledon twice] and has an Olympic gold too boot...


----------



## JustOne (Jul 7, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			LIke most of your posts..........rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, there's always one plank who'll take the bait! 

Really chuffed for him. Can't see how that doesn't make him world No1 with the US Open and the Olympic Gold already in the bag


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			Check his stats, he may not have a huge list of slams to his name, but he is one of the most consistent players in the modern era.
I can understand how bitter the English are though.
		
Click to expand...

I'm English & have always thought he was a potential champ & love watching him play.
I don't know any English people who are bitter about Murray's success or nationality.
Why would the English be bitter?



thecraw said:



*Murray is Scottish NEVER forget that! *
He is not a derogatory Jock that you English love to tar us as. We are proud of Andy. He is one of the greats he is up there with Federer, Nadal and Djokovic! 
He is US Open champion, Olympic champion and Wimbledon champion. 
Live with it.
Whoop whoop.
Scottish and proud.
Goodbye.
		
Click to expand...

What's your point? 
I know he's Scottish, everybody know's he's Scottish.
You almost sound angry, 'huge chip on shoulder person', stop being so nationalistic, we are not trying to steal him.
Anyway, in the tennis world he's British, live with it.

*Slime*.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Haha, there's always one plank who'll take the bait! 

Really chuffed for him. Can't see how that doesn't make him world No1 with the US Open and the Olympic Gold already in the bag 

Click to expand...

Plank ? 

Have you read some of your posts ?


----------



## the hammer (Jul 7, 2013)

the p and k were fine.


----------



## Val (Jul 7, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Think you are doing Rafa an injustice... He's only a little older than Andy/Novak yet he has won all of the 'majors' at least once [Wimbledon twice] and has an Olympic gold too boot...
		
Click to expand...

Very true but it is true to say he has been caught and over taken by Andy and Novak, I would be surprised to see Murray getting 12 slam wins but he and Novak are the gigs in town now, Federer ain't getting any younger and Rafas will never be as good with his knee injuries so I fancy Andy and Novak will contend the slams for the foreseeable future and I do think Murray will win Wimbledon again and probably win an Aussie open too, unsure about the French.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Think you are doing Rafa an injustice... He's only a little older than Andy/Novak yet he has won all of the 'majors' at least once [Wimbledon twice] and has an Olympic gold too boot...
		
Click to expand...

Possibly I am.....but i would wager that he won't win another slam outside of Roland Garros and Murray will end up with more non french open slams than him


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Very true but it is true to say he has been caught and over taken by Andy and Novak, I would be surprised to see Murray getting 12 slam wins but he and Novak are the gigs in town now, Federer ain't getting any younger and Rafas will never be as good with his knee injuries so I fancy Andy and Novak will contend the slams for the foreseeable future and I do think Murray will win Wimbledon again and probably win an Aussie open too, unsure about the French.
		
Click to expand...

French will be interesting as/if Nadal falls away.

Unless another superstar clay court specialist turns up it's wide open.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 7, 2013)

It's been a top sporting weekend for the English!! Murray at Wimbledon and the x10 welsh fellas in the lions team have done so well I believe it's time to bestow upon them honorary English citizenship 

I look forward to the ashes, and another England victory,  this time provided by South Africa 

* the general gist of this may have been lifted from twitter:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 7, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Slight hyperbole there. Nadal has 12 Grand Slams. Djokovic has 6.

Murray played exceptionally well today and deserves his win 100%. He may go on to beat Djokovic or Nadal's haul, but he isn't there yet.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute agree!

Classic British reaction to an excellent performance - think he/she/the team is the best in the world! And when they get beaten by one of their competitors - as they will - they get written off as 1 shot wonders!!

Murray will apparently stay at #2 in World Rankings after this and unless he wins the US Open - again - the gap between him and Djokovic will increase!! He hasn't ever been World #1 for heaven's sake!

I do suspect the old guard is changing - with Federer in decline and Nadal's injuries causing problems. Though there are also a number of other folk challenging too - Tsonga and Janowicz being obvious examples.

But, good as he is, Murray still needs to win a few more Majors before even being considered 'as good as Djokovic, Nadal and almost every other player who has ever played the game'. I bet Neddy hasn't even heard of Bill Tilden who was pretty dominant. Pete Sampras was rather good (and dominant) and there was a rather frail looking magician as a spectator too - Rod Laver! 

Murray also needs to spend a bit of time at #1 too. Federer was there for over 300 weeks, Djokovicz 90 and there's quite a few in the 200s - compared to Murray's aero! In fact, Murry still hasn't got the record of his coach - 270 weeks at #1 and 8 Grand Slams (though no Wimbledon).

So a great win, but a little realism please!


----------



## Iaing (Jul 7, 2013)

Still 77 years since an Englishman won Wimbledon!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 7, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Still 77 years since an Englishman won Wimbledon! 

Click to expand...

Correction!

'Won at Wimbledon'   The English still own Wimbledon.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Can't see how that doesn't make him world No1 with the US Open and the Olympic Gold already in the bag 

Click to expand...

World Tennis Rankings are on a rolling 1 year cycle

Djokovic Won Aus - against Murray and got to Semi of French - which Murray didn't play, so loses his 2012 QF points.

Both went 1 round better at Wimbledon in 2013 than 2012. Murray will get more extra points (320 I think) than Djok, but they won't be enough to leap-frog to #1 as Djok is over 3000 points ahead. And unless he wins US again, he'll drop the Win points from the win in 2012!


----------



## Iaing (Jul 7, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Correction!

'Won at Wimbledon'   The English still own Wimbledon.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!

It is still 77 years since an Englishman won at Wimbledon.

Better?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I think Murray is much better player than he gets credit for and.shouldn't be underestimated for tomorrow's match.

Djokovic is a great player too but I don't believe theres that much between them. I think its all about who holds there nerve and 
concentration. 

I'm a gambling man but I'm keeping my powder dry on this game and looking forward to watching the match.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Andy Murray, well deserved and he shown great character, resilliance and ability to beat a top player in Djokovic in 3 sets

I've read a few posts in this thread and I'm not getting into the Scottish/British argument as  I don't  care tbh but it was a great performance and result.

Ps its good to see thecraw  posting again, even if its only to wind the English up!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Thank you!

It is still 77 years since an Englishman won at Wimbledon.

Better? 

Click to expand...

Sorry

Jeremy Bates won the Mixed Doubles with Jo Durie in 1987


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Thank you!

*It is still 77 years since an Englishman won at Wimbledon.*

Better? 

Click to expand...

I do wish people would get their facts correct when they're trying to wind people up.
Jonathan Marray won the Wimbledon men's doubles in 2012. He was born in Liverpool. English enough for you?
Jeremy Bates won the Wimbledon mixed doubles title in 1987. He's from Solihull. English enough for you?
John Lloyd won the Wimbledon mixwd doubles in 1983 & 1984. He was born in Essex. English enough for you?

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2013)

A great day for Scottish/British/UK sport and half the posts in this thread are the usual snide crap.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Absolute agree!

Classic British reaction to an excellent performance - think he/she/the team is the best in the world! And when they get beaten by one of their competitors - as they will - they get written off as 1 shot wonders!!

Murray will apparently stay at #2 in World Rankings after this and unless he wins the US Open - again - the gap between him and Djokovic will increase!! He hasn't ever been World #1 for heaven's sake!

I do suspect the old guard is changing - with Federer in decline and Nadal's injuries causing problems. Though there are also a number of other folk challenging too - Tsonga and Janowicz being obvious examples.

But, good as he is, Murray still needs to win a few more Majors before even being considered 'as good as Djokovic, Nadal and almost every other player who has ever played the game'. I bet Neddy hasn't even heard of Bill Tilden who was pretty dominant. Pete Sampras was rather good (and dominant) and there was a rather frail looking magician as a spectator too - Rod Laver! 

Murray also needs to spend a bit of time at #1 too. Federer was there for over 300 weeks, Djokovicz 90 and there's quite a few in the 200s - compared to Murray's aero! In fact, Murry still hasn't got the record of his coach - 270 weeks at #1 and 8 Grand Slams (though no Wimbledon).

So a great win, but a little realism please!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps i was slightly over excited.....but i regularly see ex players say that the game now is at a higher level than ever before (admittedly comparing eras is always tough), and that Roger/Rafa/Novak are 3 of the best players to ever play tennis. 

Andy is mixing it with them and lately, beating them.

OK, he may not be there yet, but i think when he retires he will have 5 or more slams and history will look back on him as one of the greats.


----------



## Iaing (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks again!

It is still 77 years since an Englishman won the Gentlemen's Singles title at Wimbledon.

OK now? :clap:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Thanks again!

It is still 77 years since an Englishman won the Gentlemen's Singles title at Wimbledon.

OK now? :clap:
		
Click to expand...


Took some doing [along with some prompting] but you got there in the end...

Happy now?  :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 7, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Murray to lose in straight sets.
		
Click to expand...

In your face Homer...... Yet another Doh........ Moment for you:rofl:


----------



## Iaing (Jul 7, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Took some doing [along with some prompting] but you got there in the end...

Happy now?  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup::cheers:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2013)

Well done Andy - great for the UK.  Scots will be proud of him.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Absolute agree!

Classic British reaction to an excellent performance - think he/she/the team is the best in the world! And when they get beaten by one of their competitors - as they will - they get written off as 1 shot wonders!!

Murray will apparently stay at #2 in World Rankings after this and unless he wins the US Open - again - the gap between him and Djokovic will increase!! He hasn't ever been World #1 for heaven's sake!

I do suspect the old guard is changing - with Federer in decline and Nadal's injuries causing problems. Though there are also a number of other folk challenging too - Tsonga and Janowicz being obvious examples.

But, good as he is, Murray still needs to win a few more Majors before even being considered 'as good as Djokovic, Nadal and almost every other player who has ever played the game'. I bet Neddy hasn't even heard of Bill Tilden who was pretty dominant. Pete Sampras was rather good (and dominant) and there was a rather frail looking magician as a spectator too - Rod Laver! 

Murray also needs to spend a bit of time at #1 too. Federer was there for over 300 weeks, Djokovicz 90 and there's quite a few in the 200s - compared to Murray's aero! In fact, Murry still hasn't got the record of his coach - 270 weeks at #1 and 8 Grand Slams (though no Wimbledon).

So a great win, but a little realism please!
		
Click to expand...

Tilden, a bit before my time... But of those I've seen only Sampras and Federer have come close to Laver...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			In your face Homer...... Yet another Doh........ Moment for you:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

His predictions are as bad as his golf


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			His predictions are as bad as his golf 

Click to expand...

That's debatable!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 8, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Thanks again!

It is still 77 years since an Englishman won the Gentlemen's Singles title at Wimbledon.

OK now? :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I don't get your point.... a Scotsman had NEVER won the mens singles... so that's erm, 13.7 billion years waiting 

77 years is nothing in comparison. I'm sure we don't mind waiting a bit longer for a true Englishman to win but for the moment we're pretty happy for Murray and his achievement, Brit or Scot we're happy for him. He did a top job against the world No1 when it mattered.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2013)

So is that Murray through to the semis?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2013)

I hear that Mel Gibson is to play him in a film to be released middle of next year.
Ginger wug on order


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I don't get your point.... a Scotsman had NEVER won the mens singles... so that's erm, 13.7 billion years waiting 

77 years is nothing in comparison. I'm sure we don't mind waiting a bit longer for a true Englishman to win but for the moment we're pretty happy for Murray and his achievement, Brit or Scot we're happy for him. He did a top job against the world No1 when it mattered.
		
Click to expand...

Not wanting to get embroiled in the Scotland v England nonsense on this thread but this, of course, is incorrect! 

Harold Mahoney a mere 117 years ago! And some other bloke yesterday! :whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2013)

Beat me to it Dodger!

Some of our noisy neighbours are starting to sound desperate... to be expected.
But.....the vast majority are happy to celebrate a truly great British win.

Did you see Lord Soapy pathetically trying to wave the Saltire, new low for him.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2013)

This thread saddens me. What has happened to this forum?


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 8, 2013)

Tiger said:



			This thread saddens me. What has happened to this forum? 

Click to expand...

The problem is the bitter minority who were praying Murray would lose, now that he's won and proved them wrong they are desperately trying to rubbish his achievement.
He spanked Djokovic in straight sets, and is undoubtedly one of the 3 best players in the world.
I see nobody has mentioned the Â£1.6 million pounds prize money he donated to the Royal Marsden hospital either.


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2013)

Smashing viewing and credit to both but glad the result was the one I hoped for

Shame about the slow play though! C'mon guys it'll kill any interest from the youngsters in taking up the game


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			I see nobody has mentioned the Â£1.6 million pounds prize money he donated to the Royal Marsden hospital either.
		
Click to expand...


I hadn't read or heard of this 'til now...  Fair play to him...

Can't see anybody other than him for SPOTY now either...


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, some real chips on shoulders in here eh?
Why not just enjoy the moment, rather than your first thought be to have a snipe at an entire nation on an Internet forum.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Beat me to it Dodger!

Some of our noisy neighbours are starting to sound desperate... to be expected.
But.....the vast majority are happy to celebrate a truly great British win.

Did you see Lord Soapy pathetically trying to wave the Saltire, new low for him.
		
Click to expand...

Flying the Saltire,the flag of both the Champions and his country?

Aye disgraceful stuff......should have flown the Union Flag or worse still the St Georges.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 8, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			I see nobody has mentioned the Â£1.6 million pounds prize money he donated to the Royal Marsden hospital either.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently this rumour is untrue!

You din't seem to be able to believe everything you read in t'internet!

I believe he did add his winnings from Queens to the Â£140k that was raised there though! :clap:


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Apparently this rumour is untrue!

You din't seem to be able to believe everything you read in t'internet!

I believe he did add his winnings from Queens to the Â£140k that was raised there though! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if i got it wrong, i hadn't read anything on internet it was my wife who telephoned me and told me she'd watched it on Daybreak this morning.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Flying the Saltire,the flag of both the Champions and his country?

Aye disgraceful stuff......should have flown the Union Flag or worse still the St Georges.

Click to expand...

Lacking a bit of dignity for a serious politician IMO, especially with Cameron sitting in front of him..
If he waved it with a bit of conviction instead of his limp wristed version I might have been more impressed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Apparently this rumour is untrue!

You din't seem to be able to believe everything you read in t'internet!

I believe he did add his winnings from Queens to the Â£140k that was raised there though! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

BBC radio newsperson got it wrong and the rest of the UK seemed to think it was true.


----------



## SS2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Lacking a bit of dignity for a serious politician IMO, especially with Cameron sitting in front of him..
If he waved it with a bit of conviction instead of his limp wristed version I might have been more impressed.
		
Click to expand...

A tactfully put and accurate statement. 

I thought Salmond looked like an insane clown on the run from the flag police.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Lacking a bit of dignity for a serious politician IMO, especially with Cameron sitting in front of him..
If he waved it with a bit of conviction instead of his limp wristed version I might have been more impressed.
		
Click to expand...

If Obama was seen waving the stars and stripes at a sporting occasion would there be a fuss?
If Cameron was seen waving a UF or a SGC at a sporting occasion would there be a fuss?

Only in Scotland eh, only in Scotland.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2013)

Dodger said:



			If Cameron was seen waving a UF or a SGC at a sporting occasion would there be a fuss?
		
Click to expand...

I think if it was a SGC... Yes...


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 8, 2013)

Dodger said:



			If Obama was seen waving the stars and stripes at a sporting occasion would there be a fuss?
If Cameron was seen waving a UF or a SGC at a sporting occasion would there be a fuss?

Only in Scotland eh, only in Scotland.

Click to expand...

If either Obama or Cameron were attempting to hijack an amazing sporting achievement and use it for their own political advantage, then Yes, there would and should be a fuss. And Yes, just being their on centre court is political grandstanding, but waving the flag goes just a bit too far IMO.

Oh, and well done Andy. I'm not a big tennis fan, but I was glued to the TV whilst it was on. Scotland and GBR should be proud. I know that everyone I've spoken to is....


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 8, 2013)

Dodger said:



			If Obama was seen waving the stars and stripes at a sporting occasion would there be a fuss?
If Cameron was seen waving a UF or a SGC at a sporting occasion would there be a fuss?

Only in Scotland eh, only in Scotland.

Click to expand...

If they were in the Royal Box at Wimbledon, where it is particularly frowned upon, then yes, very probably.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 8, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Thank you!

It is still 77 years since an Englishman won at Wimbledon.

Better? 

Click to expand...

Correction!!

Steve Phillips won the SE regional Darts final at the White Hart Inn Wimbledon, May 26th 2013.  :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 8, 2013)

I have read many posts on this thread by Scottish (See I can say it) berating English people for supporting Murray, they seem to think He's their Murray and we should take his win as some kind of slight to our nationality 

I have not read a single post where anyone, English included have said other than how they are pleased for him and his fantastic achievement.   Why do so many Scots have a need to create these imagined national rifts, a bit of banter is good fun but some of the posts from people like the Craw are pathetic.


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2013)

Great win for Murray. Now where is Colint telling me that Murray would never win a major. Still owes me 10p from the US Open, and now another for Wimbledon. 

Djokovic was suffering from his match against Del Boy. The reason he started serving and volleying and playing drop shots was to save energy, by keeping the rallies short. I used those tactics after about ten minutes of singles when I played. 

Interesting to note that both Murray and Djokovic have both won one Wimbledon and one US open, and no French. The difference is the Australian Open which Djokovic has won four times. High temperatures and slower courts seem to favour him. Years ago in Borg, McEnroe's time the top players didn't play the Australian, which was one of the reasons John Lloyd made the final.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 8, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			If they were in the Royal Box at Wimbledon, where it is particularly frowned upon, then yes, very probably.
		
Click to expand...


Frowned on by who?

And don't even get me started about the 'Royal Box'.......parasites.

Anyhow great to see he'll likely get a Knighthood.....him and Sir Colin on the same day surely?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 8, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Frowned on by who?

And don't even get me started about the 'Royal Box'.......parasites.

Anyhow great to see he'll likely get a Knighthood.....him and Sir Colin on the same day surely?
		
Click to expand...

With Sir Justin.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I have read many posts on this thread by Scottish (See I can say it) berating English people for supporting Murray, they seem to think He's their Murray and we should take his win as some kind of slight to our nationality 

I have not read a single post where anyone, English included have said other than how they are pleased for him and his fantastic achievement.   Why do so many Scots have a need to create these imagined national rifts, a bit of banter is good fun but some of the posts from people like the Craw are pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - well said. It's sad and pathetic. Andy's a Scot, I'm English - we're both British and HE ONLY WENT AND WON WIMBLEDON :whoo:


----------



## Dodger (Jul 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			With Sir Justin.
		
Click to expand...


Nah,surely Leonard would have got his by now?


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			With Sir Justin.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but he's South African so he probably won't get one


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyway, a fighting display by a proud Scotsman and a great day for British sport, a legend in British tennis and rightly so.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 8, 2013)

Monday blues free on two of the last three Mondays thanks to Rose and Murray,along with the Lions and McDowells win yesterday.Britain rapidly making great strides in the sporting world.Loving it!!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I have read many posts on this thread by Scottish (See I can say it) berating English people for supporting Murray, they seem to think He's their Murray and we should take his win as some kind of slight to our nationality 

I have not read a single post where anyone, English included have said other than how they are pleased for him and his fantastic achievement.   Why do so many Scots have a need to create these imagined national rifts, a bit of banter is good fun but some of the posts from people like the Craw are pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Anyway, a fighting display by a proud Scotsman and a great day for British sport, a legend in British tennis and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

Well said :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2013)

SR and Hawkeye.
I think it is a reaction to the many people who love Murray now he is a winner but have previously rubbished him for six out of the last seven years.


----------



## Iaing (Jul 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I have read many posts on this thread by Scottish (See I can say it) berating English people for supporting Murray, they seem to think He's their Murray and we should take his win as some kind of slight to our nationality 

I have not read a single post where anyone, English included have said other than how they are pleased for him and his fantastic achievement.   Why do so many Scots have a need to create these imagined national rifts, a bit of banter is good fun but some of the posts from people like the Craw are pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually read some of the posts you've made in the past?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			SR and Hawkeye.
I think it is a reaction to the many people who love Murray now he is a winner but have previously rubbished him for six out of the last seven years.
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough, but I'm sure not all of those people are English


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Anyway, a fighting display by a proud Scotsman and a great day for British sport, a legend in British tennis and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, Valentino - you've nailed it in one :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 8, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Did you actually read some of the posts you've made in the past?
		
Click to expand...

They were pure Banter, nothing more nothing less, I find it hard to believe anyone is so naive not to see that.    I have absolutely nothing against Scots, in fact I find most of them good fellows well met, If you have served in the Navy then you soon realise we are all the same under the skin. 

The reason I have reeled in a few people on here is because it's so easy.    Anyhow, thats my story and I am sticking to it :cheers:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			SR and Hawkeye.
I think it is a reaction to the many people who love Murray now he is a winner but have previously rubbished him for six out of the last seven years.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly who did that?  Just English people!     I believe anyone with more than a few brain cells will have nothing but admiration for the man.


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			They were pure Banter, nothing more nothing less, I find it hard to believe anyone is so naive not to see that.    I have absolutely nothing against Scots, in fact I find most of them good fellows well met, If you have served in the Navy then you soon realise we are all the same under the skin. 

The reason I have reeled in a few people on here is because it's so easy.    Anyhow, thats my story and I am sticking to it :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

The reason you reeled people in is you have an antagonising tone and have no capability to put your banter across as banter. 

There have been bans dished out to folk for stirring it on here for a bit of banter but for some reason you got a free reign with yours, however its now not gone un-noticed thankfully.

I won't hide the fact I don't like you as you appear to have a racist attitude to Scottish people.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 8, 2013)

Looked at it and Murray has every chance to get to world no 1 within the next 6-9 months.

In the three remaining masters series events of the year and the world tour finals he did poorly last year so can pick up lots of points on Djokovic who did quite well last year. Yes he is defending lots of points from the US Open and the Aussie but so is Novak.

He also lost out by not playing Rolland Garros aswell.

Consistency is key


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2013)

Neddy said:



			Looked at it and Murray has every chance to get to world no 1 within the next 6-9 months.

In the three remaining masters series events of the year and the world tour finals he did poorly last year so can pick up lots of points on Djokovic who did quite well last year. Yes he is defending lots of points from the US Open and the Aussie but so is Novak.

He also lost out by not playing Rolland Garros aswell.

Consistency is key
		
Click to expand...

You could argue he gained by not playing as he had a niggling injury which could have been made worse.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 8, 2013)

Cracking documentary there.Showed the kid in a great light and had some truly touching moments.

I'm an even prouder Scotsman after watching that.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I have read many posts on this thread by Scottish (See I can say it) berating English people for supporting Murray, they seem to think He's their Murray and we should take his win as some kind of slight to our nationality 

I have not read a single post where anyone, English included have said other than how they are pleased for him and his fantastic achievement.   Why do so many Scots have a need to create these imagined national rifts, a bit of banter is good fun but some of the posts from people like the Craw are pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic as you referring to me as "Jock"? I find your racist slanders disgusting like I find the lack of action by mods disgusting when reporting these slurs against me and my proud history and wonderful country.

Its quite clear this forum is institutionally racist when it allows me to be referred to as "Jock" which is a racist slur.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Pathetic as you referring to me as "Jock"? I find your racist slanders disgusting like I find the lack of action by mods disgusting when reporting these slurs against me and my proud history and wonderful country.

Its quite clear this forum is institutionally racist when it allows me to be referred to as "Jock" which is a racist slur.
		
Click to expand...

When exactly did I refer to YOU as 'Jock'  I think you dreamed that one.  Heres a challenge to you, actually refer to a thread where I said that about 'YOU'

You need to cool down a bit and grow up, Institutional racist?  You couldn't make it up  :rofl:


----------



## Neddy (Jul 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			You could argue he gained by not playing as he had a niggling injury which could have been made worse.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, i was talking purely about ranking points but i'm sure Andy values grand slams a whole lot more.


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2013)

Neddy said:



			Absolutely, i was talking purely about ranking points but i'm sure Andy values grand slams a whole lot more.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, got your point buddy, I'm sure he had Wimbledon firmly in his sights and fancied missing the French was worth it.

He made the right call


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I won't hide the fact I don't like you as you appear to have a racist attitude to Scottish people.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Val, racist? really!  We all have these names 'Taff, Jock, Northerner, Southerner, Cockney, Geordie, Scouser, Brummie, Kraut, Frog, Yank, etc etc.   Who considers them Racist?   Just lighten up a bit, theres no real harm intended, if you want to see what racism and harm to your fellow man really means then just look at the news each evening, you will see some stuff there to keep you awake at night.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			SR and Hawkeye.
I think it is a reaction to the many people who love Murray now he is a winner but have previously rubbished him for six out of the last seven years.
		
Click to expand...


...and why wouldn't they? he was rubbish then :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 8, 2013)

Neddy said:



			Looked at it and Murray has every chance to get to world no 1 within the next 6-9 months.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's going to take rather longer than that.

He's actually very nearly a Win and a Final of a Grand slam behind Djokovic - and Djokovic would have to not play in those 2 Grand Slams. Here's the Rankings. http://www.atpworldtour.com/rankings/singles.aspx

The alternative is to play more tournaments, but there's injury danger doing that. The top 4 (up until last week) played a suprising level nubber - within 2.


----------



## Val (Jul 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Come on Val, racist? really!  We all have these names 'Taff, Jock, Northerner, Southerner, Cockney, Geordie, Scouser, Brummie, Kraut, Frog, Yank, etc etc.   Who considers them Racist?   Just lighten up a bit, theres no real harm intended, if you want to see what racism and harm to your fellow man really means then just look at the news each evening, you will see some stuff there to keep you awake at night.
		
Click to expand...

Racism is in the eye of the beholder, I refer back to numerous posts I highlighted from you where you have used inappropriate phrases unprovoked about Scottish people and now you refer to it as banter, do me a favour. 

I don't particularly like the word jock, but I can accept it will be used from time to time but you can't let go and for some reason you appear to have a chip on your shoulder about Scottish people, you show racism on here frequently and its being noticed.

If I didn't know any better I'd swear you are backtracking as the penny is beginning to drop, maybe I'm just being naive.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 8, 2013)

gents
please keep this on track and avoid the overly heated exchanges please
ithankyou


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Racism is in the eye of the beholder, I refer back to numerous posts I highlighted from you where you have used inappropriate phrases unprovoked about Scottish people and now you refer to it as banter, do me a favour. 

I don't particularly like the word jock, but I can accept it will be used from time to time but you can't let go and for some reason you appear to have a chip on your shoulder about Scottish people, you show racism on here frequently and its being noticed.

If I didn't know any better I'd swear you are backtracking as the penny is beginning to drop, maybe I'm just being naive.
		
Click to expand...

I give up with you guys.


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2013)

Greatest day in British tennis for 77 years, and yet we get yet another thread on racism.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Greatest day in British tennis for 77 years, and yet we get yet another thread on racism. 

Click to expand...

Pathetic mate.


----------



## MarkA (Jul 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Pathetic as you referring to me as "Jock"? I find your racist slanders disgusting like I find the lack of action by mods disgusting when reporting these slurs against me and my proud history and wonderful country.

Its quite clear this forum is institutionally racist when it allows me to be referred to as "Jock" which is a racist slur.
		
Click to expand...

Are you not the forum member who had to withdraw and consider his position after your last spat on here? It seems as though every time you get involved in a thread there's some problem through you needling someone or coming out with some nationalistic crap.
You need to grow up fella and learn to play with the other children nicely!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Cracking documentary there.Showed the kid in a great light and had some truly touching moments.

I'm an even prouder Scotsman after watching that.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with you there dodger, another cracking documentary that I'm sure will change a lot of people's opinnions of him.

I'm not a proud Scotsman though!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2013)

Slime said:



			I do wish people would get their facts correct when they're trying to wind people up.
Jonathan Marray won the Wimbledon men's doubles in 2012. He was born in Liverpool. English enough for you?
Jeremy Bates won the Wimbledon mixed doubles title in 1987. He's from Solihull. English enough for you?
John Lloyd won the Wimbledon mixwd doubles in 1983 & 1984. He was born in Essex. English enough for you?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem, the republic of Liverpool, if you please.

Well done Murray and the British and Irish lions. It has been a great sporting week for Scotland, Wales, Britain and Ireland.

We just need a British winner of the open and England and Wales to win the ashes. Then we will all be happy. Well ish.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2013)

Sort of glad I've been stuck at work for the last eleven hours...


----------



## thecraw (Jul 9, 2013)

MarkA said:



			Are you not the forum member who had to withdraw and consider his position after your last spat on here? It seems as though every time you get involved in a thread there's some problem through you needling someone or coming out with some nationalistic crap.
You need to grow up fella and learn to play with the other children nicely!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I just don't accept casual racism as acceptable. I have reported it as such and its been ignored. I now find it very ironic and sad that its now being described as banter to try and make it acceptable and "ok". If you wish to refer to the blatant needling and racism as "nationalistic crap" its more a slight on you. That my friend is my last word on this.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			That my friend is my last word on this.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2013)

thread going nowhere but downhill so I'm locking it


----------

